# Routan SEL + TP3



## Kris* (May 2, 2009)

*How about a local Routan Club?*

i just bought a Silver SEL + Trim Package #3 (includes Sun Roof)
i paid $10K under MSRP of $36,675 (Invoice $34,126)








Love it!
Q: Anyone live in Seattle area?
______
Kris* of Routan.tk 


_Modified by Kris* at 8:39 PM 5-1-2009_


----------



## Kris* (May 2, 2009)

*Kris* iAmThat*

We looked at all Routan trims and options and ...
(1) decided on SEL mainly because of the leather seating and other hi-tech features. My wife thinks the leather will be easier to clean after the two kids and one baby coming this week!
SEL features:
# Leather seats
# 3-zone automatic climate control system
# Power adjustable pedals (non-memory)
# Auto-adjusting day/night rearview mirror
# Heatable 1st and 2nd row seating
# Highline floor console with cup holders
# U-Connect™ Bluetooth® cellular phone wireless connection
# Power lift gate with flood lamp
# Automatic headlamps
(2) added an option called Trim Pack #3 because we liked the Sun/Moon Roof and other Automatic features such as remote start. The other feature we (including the kids) really like is the power 3rd raw seat controls - by push of a button you can configure the 3rd raw into seven different positions. i used to do all this manually and now i really appreciate this new idea from the Germans. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kris* (May 2, 2009)

*Routan.tk*

BTW, type routan.tk - it gets directly to this routan forum.
About the RSE...
My little one (age 8) wanted the RSE, but we over-ruled it in favor of TP3 (either, but not both).
It was a no-brainer choice, because the DVD player / screens can break and it will be expensive to fix later - besides the technology is moving so fast that soon i think we will have the blue-ray standard and probably ditch the DVD format. Also here already are digital formats (such as mp4) you can play in hand-helds, which are much cheaper and more easily replaceable and upgradable. 
Basically we decided RSE was a waste of money and space.
^^^^
Kris* of the Seventh Heaven


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan.tk (Kris*)*

congrats on the purchase. I love my RSE. Kid is watching Baby EInstein and im listening to Howard Stern on the headphones.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

*Re: Routan.tk (2008cc)*

Congrats on your purchase!

We are still not happy with the packages offered by VW on the Routans.
We want: big engine, towing, HIDs, Fogs and 115v. (enhanced computer system from premium pkg would be nice)
Definitely DO NOT want: remote start, power rear seats, chrome mirror, roof rack or handles. Would also prefer not to have power side doors, but could put up with them.
Basically I guess we will have to settle for SEL and add the fogs (dealer option) and figure out how to add HIDS and rear leveling ourselves. 


_Modified by luckeydoug1 at 11:28 PM 5-2-2009_


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

Some random thoughts on this thread:
Rear leveling shocks with air adjustment are available on the SEL pkgs.
The RSE is very well done, and not problematic, and a godsend for children thru teen years. The attendant radio comes with a 30GB hard drive and SAT radio, which brings lots of choices along. The kids can watch two different channels on two separate screens and the driver can listen to the radio undisturbed. The kids can operate by remote control all functions except putting a disc in the player!
The RSE is also being comped out presently by VOA and Chrysler under promotion, so it really is indispensable...
Frankly, the Chrysler van is available for 35K MSRP less 8500 with the options some of you want. I own a 2008 T&C with 115V and have never used it. Roof rack, never used it; big engine, could be unreliable technology - my 3.5L Pacifica was one of many burning oil inexcusably, so the older model 3.8L seemed just the thing to do.
Also, if the blue-ray becomes the fashion, then one will see an installable radio upgrade. I do not believe that we will outlast the 9" drop-down screens within the next 8-10 years. So replacing the control unit will mesh with existing display screen technology.
The Chrysler has many items on it that did not come on our SE-RSE, and we didn't have to pay for them. The vehicle was less expensive to buy than a base 2001 T&C (I traded in) cost me in 2001.


----------



## Kris* (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Option Choices*

Yes, the options were well done.
i don't mean to beat down on the RSE owners, guys. it basically come down to individual preferences per your lifestyle choices. Right? if your family likes to watch videos, by all means who cares what happens later? just enjoy having a theater in the car.








For those who are still considering, the radio panel changes for RSE/NAV - it gets a fancy looking screen display, instead of the old fashion black buttons. So the whole dashboard lights up when you get RSE (required if you choose NAV, i think).
One complaint about the packages is bundling - if you just wanted just a plain sunroof (many do in my area, Seattle), you also have to get all the other stuff you may not want. They should just have a single sunroof option. 


_Modified by Kris* at 9:33 AM 5-3-2009_


----------



## itisroutan (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Option Choices (Kris*)*

Not sure if this is a design flaw or me not yet adjusting something but I have the SEL with RSE and Trim Pack 3 and when you have the screens down - it limits your vision out of your rearview mirror dramatically. With the rear screen - you can still see around it, but with the front one down you need to rely on your sideview mirrors to see behind you. Have others noticed this and is there an adjustment in the mirror or screens that can be made or is it something I need to adjust to?


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Option Choices (itisroutan)*

If you have a sunroof the monitors do get pushed back and sit lower. I was given a SEL TP3 and noticed the difference right away from my SEL non sunroof.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: How about a local Routan Club? (Kris*)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kris** »_i just bought a Silver SEL + Trim Package #3 (includes Sun Roof)
i paid $10K under MSRP of $36,675 (Invoice $34,126)








Love it!


So you got it for 26K !
what's your financing APR ?


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: How about a local Routan Club? (redzone98)*

Just thought i'd share my purchase info. Maybe it will help any future buyers. We bought a Nocturne black SEL w/RSE, Gray interior in early June. Paid cash [self-financed] because, as some have pointed out, the 0% was a swap for a MUCH higher price.
The dealer originally offered $6500. below invoice, plus $1500. off on the RSE [that's what caused us to buy the RSE - cheapest way to get the MyGig System]. So, after a bit of negotiating, we paid $26,129. MSRP was $37,350.
So far, we love the car.
A maintenance note. This car was built in Nov '08, so the oil had been in it for 7 months at purchase - not an ideal situation, even with only a few miles driven. VWoA would not authorize an oil change under the free mtce plan, so I changed it myself. I plan to change the oil every 3K or 3 Mos. as I have always done with all my vehicles.
One caution - If you do this, be sure to use a VW [Mopar] filter, so the Warranty Police can't say anything. At least for the warranty period.


----------



## ben55124 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: How about a local Routan Club? (Kris*)*

I have enjoyed my $10K under MSRP SEL also. I couldn't justify the built in video.
As to others wishing for blu-ray -- HD on a 9" screen???
Rather than SD vs HD, I suggest oems reduce media clutter. Who wants a pile of discs in the car? You can rip music to the my-gig. Why not video?
Answer: DRM law.
Portables (ipod, zune, etc) will probably be my video option for passengers.


----------

